# Can't even hit a golf ball anymore!



## IamYOdaddy91

Alright, heres the deal. A week ago i had golf tryouts, and i didnt do too bad, but i made 4th spot on varsity. Now, a week later, a couple days ago, i just couldnt hit a golf ball anymore. I can still chip, putt, and hit my woods and hybrids good, its just my irons i cannot hit. My stance and swing feel exactly the same, but i just can't determine what im doing wrong. When i swing my iron i just hit a low slice, like a really bad shank. When i used to be able to hit the ball good, the sound of the ball coming off the clubface would be dull, but now when i hit it bad its a loud click. Its doing this with all of my irons. Could i just be coming over the top now? And please respond as soon as you can, my season starts tomorrow and i have 2 big tournaments and a match.


----------



## Foster4

first you gotta understand wat a shank is...A shank is when the club is severly closed at impact means your over correcting...Usually when ppl shank they think its b/c they aren't getting the club turned over and therefore the hosel hitting it when in fact its the exact opposite..Your correcting too much...Just relax and imagine keeping the face open through impact and making a nice swing like you have been...let the club do the work and don't force anything.


----------



## Davethebulldog

I play everyday. im off 10 h/c now and i sometimes have days like these. My immediate reaction used to be get to the range before a round (every morning) and try to correct it! Wrong answer!

Personally what i find that cures me is having 48-72 hours off! Dont even turn the Golf channel on T.V.!!! 

Our golf minds need calibrating time to time. You may find yourself coming back and hitting it even better after a 2-3 day brake.

Hope it helps.

"My club of yesterday was R7 Driver, Hit every fairway 2 or 3 over 300yrds"


----------



## fly_freebird90

If you're having trouble getting under the ball, I recomend standing further up, if that makes sense. While you generally straddle the ball evenly, move a little further up so the ball is closest to your back foot. May have just confused you, its very hard to explain without visual assistance. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## GolfKid22

try moving closer to the ball. sometimes when i start hitting low slices like that i am standing to far from the ball so try moving closer to it. hope that helps.


----------



## DocHaley

*I can't help you but you may help me???*

I'm old, 61, retired for nearly a decade with 3 herniated discs and a right knee that is bone to bone. Nevertheless I got back into golf a few months ago when my son got an interest in it just as a hobby.
Up until the last two times I have gone golfing I did okay for an old man. These last two times I have gone out I shot so poorly I should not have even been on the course. I could not hit a thing. Right handed. I have been having trouble with over bending my right arm too much and thus my left arm does not stay straight, or visa verse?
Ending up casting my downswing and a chicken leg for a left arm.
It is so frustrating I am not going back out till this is corrected.
Any idea what may have caused this to start up outta the blue?
I'm not a long hitter since I have to ability to rotate my shoulders with 3 herniated discs but I could get the tee shot off to @ 230 and my other clubs followed in suit fairly well. My 6 is 150 plus bounce and roll. So I'm a short knocker for certain. I have always been right down the middle of the fairway though. Now I'm everywhere and nowhere. It's embarrassing to even look at my clubs. They are old, 1982 or so Macgregor CG1800's. Someone told me to get a newer set due to technology benefits, but I had been hitting them fine prior to these last two times out. I'm lost and am not able to help anyone, even myself at this time but would really like some advice if there is some out there to offer.
Thanks
Doc


----------



## Big Hobbit

Doc, I'm assuming you are right handed. Get a small golf towel and put it under your right armpit. Concentrate on not dropping the towel on your back swing and through to hitting the ball. You'll soon get the feel of keeping your arm close to your body.


----------



## bigwave916

Big Hobbit said:


> Doc, I'm assuming you are right handed. Get a small golf towel and put it under your right armpit. Concentrate on not dropping the towel on your back swing and through to hitting the ball. You'll soon get the feel of keeping your arm close to your body.


I just turned 60 and I'm the big hitter in my group at 250. The rest are 230 to 250, and none of us are dealing with herniated disks or other ailments (at least that I know of)

I'll second what BigHobbit said. I had a bad habit of extending my right arm on the backswing. I was hitting the ball all over the place. I had tried the towel under the arm drill and it helped so I bought one of those training aids that straps your right upper arm to your torso. It helped a lot and it also taught me that I'd been standing too far from the ball. 

Geez, no wonder I was hitting so many toe shots, pull hooks, and big push/slices.

Treat yourself to some new equipment. As I'm sure you can imagine, the technology of golf club construction has come a long way.

Good luck, and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## DocHaley

*Have done,*



Big Hobbit said:


> Doc, I'm assuming you are right handed. Get a small golf towel and put it under your right armpit. Concentrate on not dropping the towel on your back swing and through to hitting the ball. You'll soon get the feel of keeping your arm close to your body.


Have tried that, in fact over 18 years ago when I quit playing golf I had done it back then. It seems that my problem is my back swing, my right arm bends to about a 30 degree angle, way past the 90 degree they say is the true benchmark, and I have a horrible chicken wing finish with my left arm. Plus with the herniated discs and the right knee bone to bone I just can't make that turn.
Thanks for the feedback
Doc


----------



## curis jerik

It is not so big deal it is possible any way I hope you should try to make your status further up, if that is practical. Try to maintain your fitness play football or some other games try to hire a good doctor for you and ask him about your fitness and make hard exercise to get what you want i know it will hard but it good for you.

hangzhou golf tour


----------



## amyfriedberg

I think you should practice more. And try to have a vacation of one of the Golf Courses in US like Myrtle Beach.


----------

